
VSCode January 2019 (version 1.31) released - keybits
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_31
======
2bitencryption
VS Code always has such wonderful release notes. I don't think I use 10% of
the features mentioned, but I love reading about them and learning about them
in these notes anyway.

------
ConceptJunkie
I tried VS Code early on and decided I'd give it a serious shot when I could
modify the color scheme without having to go through a whole page of notes,
download and install something like 3 other programs and practically learn a
whole new language.

Is that possible yet? In other words, is there an actual GUI for configuring
color, or at least a config file that's not some cryptic format for a program
I've never used?

~~~
ch_123
Yes -
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/getstarted/themes](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/getstarted/themes)

(I also recall the process being rather user-unfriendly in earlier versions)

------
myfonj
Fun fact: this is the first stable version that can start even without
internet (LAN) connection on latest Windows 10 update 1809. (Mentioned as
first Notable fix [0], fixed by updating Electron to v3.)

[https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_31#_notable-
fixes](https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_31#_notable-fixes)

------
Zaskoda
As a Linux user, MS Code is one of my favorite MS products.

~~~
robbick
As a Windows user VS Code is my favourite MS product

------
mikece
Not reloading when adding an extension is a long-overdue feature, in my
opinion. What were the technical reasons for needed to reload?

~~~
mpartel
It's easier to write correct code when you know certain state changes always
entail a full reload. Extension installs are rare enough and VSCode reloads
quick enough that the tradeoff seems sensible.

This change introduces a new "extensions changed" event that extension points
must (correctly) implement, so the cost is more code i.e. more opportunity for
bugs. The essential question is of course, _how much_ more, and I have no
answer to that.

------
olliej
Have they fixed keyboard shortcuts to actually match OS X shortcut semantics?
Eg cmd-f/g not focusing the search field? Or using the system search text
properly? (Cmd e iirc - I thought about it so that memory is now gone :) )

------
ocardoso
Did you guys noticed the Marie Kondo reference?

~~~
night815
She keeps popping up:
[https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/1090617583433404416](https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/1090617583433404416)

------
fermienrico
Can someone recommend a good tutorial on getting started with VSCode? I
downloaded it and it feels overwhelming to develop C/C++ code compared to
Sublime Text. ST has simple build system (just path to compiler) and it runs
out of the box. With VSCode, there are extensions and .json files for
configuration and it is all extremely complex and overwhelming.

~~~
WorldMaker
One place to start is that the official docs do have some per-language guides.
The C++ guide:

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/cpp](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/cpp)

------
hsbaut76
Vscode is great, but it's a pitty they are running it on electron. 1.3GB of
RAM usage for a 8GB machine is not efficient at all.

I switched to sublime3 because of this, sublime is great, really fast, only
uses 300mb of RAM, unfortunately the packages and plugins aren't as
streamlined as vscode. Hoping they improve this.

~~~
bishala
I think this is only a problem when working unplugged. I have visual studio
code sitting idle all the time and it really doesn't seem to slow down my
system. It generally only uses about 500MB of RAM with two windows open with
multiple tabs on each. I have 16GB of RAM but thats not much compared to
today's standards.

Sublime text using 300mb of RAM is a little odd. Generally in my case, its
uses around 20-25MB with 50+ tabs opened.

~~~
hsbaut76
Yeah, you are right. Sublime uses about 30MB for me after testing

------
gigatexal
It’s still from a UI/UX perspective needlessly complicated. I wish they would
make things a bit more obvious.

~~~
drngdds
I find that the ability to search through all available actions with
Ctrl+shift+P makes things very discoverable.

------
fartcannon
Hey folks, don't forget that these guys still do this:

[https://github.com/dotnet/cli/issues/3093](https://github.com/dotnet/cli/issues/3093)

[https://github.com/dotnet/cli/issues/10497](https://github.com/dotnet/cli/issues/10497)

~~~
paulddraper
???

The article is for microsoft/vscode.

Your links are for dotnet/cli.

~~~
fartcannon
It's Microsoft telemetry in an open source project that doesn't respect the
setting set by the user. The lack of a reply as to why should probably set off
some alarms for the average tech user when it comes to any project with
Microsoft telemetry in it.

------
minionslave
At this point I am 100% sure, VS code will become a IDE like Visual Studio.

~~~
2bitencryption
I think the key is that it has the potential to be a great platform.

The text-editing "fundamentals" are covered by the Monaco engine. The rest is
covered by extensions.

Out of the box, it's not much more than a glorified Notepad. Add some
extensions and suddenly I'm stepping through my Rust breakpoints and
inspecting values.

~~~
parvenu74
The language server protocol (LSP) is a massive leap forward. And unlike the
Microsoft of Ballmer, LSP is an open standard that any editor designer can
implement.

~~~
mr_overalls
Is there any reason to use LSP, rather than simple JSON messages passed
between the front-end and back-end? That's the approach that Xi uses.

[https://github.com/xi-editor/xi-editor](https://github.com/xi-editor/xi-
editor)

~~~
dragonwriter
> Is there any reason to use LSP, rather than simple JSON messages passed
> between the front-end and back-end

Yes, there's a reason to use a documented open standard supported by multiple
servers and clients that passes JSON back and forth rather than an ad hoc,
client specific mechanism that also passes JSON back and forth.

In fact, the reason is exactly the problem LSP addresses, labeled as “The
Matrix” at [https://langserver.org](https://langserver.org)

In short, a problem with N+M cost is better than N×M when both N and M are >2.

------
Scarbutt
_This allows you to create a VS Code terminal panel, which occupies the
complete editor area as shown below:_

Emphasis on: _which occupies the complete editor area as shown below:_

So finally windows has a decent terminal emulator, will install vscode just
for this next time I'm on windows.

~~~
xnyan
It's using xterm.js which has limitations on windows, for example
PowerShell/cmd.exe will report mouse movement and I have not been able to get
xterm.js based terminal emulators (vs code, hyper) to do the same.

